# ..::BRAZIL::.. The Best BRIC country to visit



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

I think that Brazil is the best for tourism in western hemisphere.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

The second video wasn't very "touristic" but was interesting too...


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Some videos of *Lençois Maranhenses National Park* in Brazil:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm sure the russians, indians and chinese are going to like that. 

Petty nationalists will never change it seems


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Who said India, Russia and China are not interesting countries to visit? People here just said what is true: Brazil is the best as a touristic destination. It don't means India, Russia and China are not interesting destinations too.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Who says Brazil is the best? That's a personal opinion. Besides, regarding infrastructure I bet Brazil is not in first place...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Better the TS change the tittle.
Best is too subjective to be carelessly used without any legal assessment. 
And for me, personally, India and China are still better in term of tourism. Do not get me wrong, Brazil is touristic and beautiful too, just less challenging compared to both.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Brazil is awesome and their turning around the country , economy & the currency, even more spectacular.

But BRIC camparison is not fair.

Its like Apples & Oranges; both taste great but you can't compete them with eachother.

For me China, India, Brazil are different tastes for different days.*


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

eklips said:


> I'm sure the russians, indians and chinese are going to like that.
> 
> Petty nationalists will never change it seems


The same as 99% of the threads here, in reality this section should have been closed down along time ago. Almost nobody here has the slightest interst in actual travel just nationalistic chest thumping about locations in there own country they've probabley never even visited.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ Indeed, I think a few rules should be made for this section, such as forbidding photos and threads promoting a destination.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Why???

Is this forum a place to discuss Travel & Geography or is it "My Vacation Photo Album"?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Is this a forum to discuss travel and geography or is it a place for forumers to promote their country's tourist industry?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Now you realize this?


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

eklips said:


> Is this a forum to discuss travel and geography or is it a place for forumers to promote their country's tourist industry?


In more than a few cases it goes beyond that aswell, I got temp banned for objecting to an indonesian poster putting up a load of pics of "happy west papuan tribes people" waving the indonesnian flag.

This place literally has zero discussion, its just an embarrising outlet for nationalistic kids.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> ^Now you realize this?


Nah, but now I feel like saying it


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

I think there's no problem in people promoting the beauties of their countries here. So, we can see the beauties of several different countries, and maybe decide to visit one or another in the future... For example: seeing photos of Algeria here made me have a desire to visit Algeria some day...


----------



## maraiaqueri (Oct 15, 2010)

Troll


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

maraiaqueri said:


> Troll


Who?


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

I want to visit Russia (B*RIC*!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

the title must be :

"the best BRIC country to visit in my opinion and i'm brazilian:colgate::banana2:"

:lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock:


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

.for.ce.br said:


> I think there's no problem in people promoting the beauties of their countries here. So, we can see the beauties of several different countries, and maybe decide to visit one or another in the future... For example: seeing photos of Algeria here made me have a desire to visit Algeria some day...


I wouldnt single out this thread as any worse(and a good deal better than many) here in that reguard. Nationalism generally is a big problem on these forums so you can't really single out this section but the discussion here is pretty much non existant. What relivance to travel does BRIC have? is anyone really sitting at home working out there holiday plans based on economic devolpment? 

If you want to post photo's then why not limate it to the photography section? If you want to promote your home nation here then it should be much more a question of details and answering questions others might have. 

If theres no interest in such discussion here then this section should simpley be closed, personally I think there could be some good discussion but its buried under a tide of nationalistic spam.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

I love geographic discussions, not only photos. But I can't discuss alone!


----------



## jnfercok (Oct 20, 2010)

Brazil is indeed a country worth visiting, but this would depend a lot on the like and the priorities of the person. But, one is for sure that it is gonna be in the news for a long time, as the FIFA World Cup in 2014 and the Olympic Games in 2016 is to be held in Brazil. So, it is quite likely that you will be able to witness some good changes in the country sometime soon.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

jnfercok said:


> Brazil is indeed a country worth visiting, but this would depend a lot on the like and the priorities of the person. But, one is for sure that it is gonna be in the news for a long time, as the FIFA World Cup in 2014 and the Olympic Games in 2016 is to be held in Brazil. So, it is quite likely that you will be able to witness some good changes in the country sometime soon.


^^ Very well remembered: lots of people will travel to Brazil both in 2014 and in 2016. It would be interesting if people know where to go in Brazil during the 2014/2016 trips.


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, any mod can change the tittle?


----------

